
Ask HN: Is Meteor.js production-ready now? - alexgpark
My team is considering building our company&#x27;s product using Meteor.js but most of the discussions around this returned by Google are from 1 or 2 years ago, and many of them said then that Meteor is perfect for building an MVP, but not ready for primetime production.<p>Has this changed?<p>What are everyone&#x27;s latest thoughts? 
Are there any companies that have had success building and scaling with Meteor?<p>Here&#x27;s one concerning post I found from a few months back:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@pierrebaz&#x2F;why-i-won-t-recommend-meteor-anymore-fcec4e478d78
======
n17r4m
IMHO, its been getting progressively better as time goes on. It has great
support for React and Angular now, in addition to its own Blaze templating
engine (I prefer Blaze, actually).

The data sync is fast enough to be useful for real-time games.

When it comes time to scale up, ditch the built-in mongo (or sql) and set up
your DB cluster, and for the web bits, use something like
[https://github.com/meteorhacks/cluster](https://github.com/meteorhacks/cluster)
and you are off to the horizontal scaling races.

In response to the linked posts criticism:

No API-based authentication: having a REST api to interface with Accounts is
not there by default, but Meteor does support adding REST endpoints, where one
could easily roll a solution that does a server-side auth and respond with an
auth token which could be stored in the user's record as appropriate. I'd be
surprised if there wasn't already a package available which does exactly this.

App shutdown: Once you are running a 'real' site, you will probably have a
separate mongo instance. This solves most of the problems, however yes, it is
still possible for some 'in-flight' data to be lost. Adding a maintenance mode
like [https://github.com/yogiben/meteor-maintenance-
mode](https://github.com/yogiben/meteor-maintenance-mode) solves this though.

Subscriptions scalability: It's all about writing publish functions that only
send what you need for a particular screen / template / page. In practice, it
is not difficult and can scale up quite nicely:
[http://meteor.redandivory.com/](http://meteor.redandivory.com/)

Server-side rendering for SEO: As the link points out, there are community
packages that can make this happen. The beauty of meteor is the huge amount of
community packages available that are almost universally of high quality.
Their use should be encouraged, and is not considered "hacky".

My 2c.

~~~
simantel
Given all of these pitfalls, what would you say is the advantage of Meteor
over, for instance, a Node/Express/React/Redux stack?

